# Help - Tivo has died !



## khana (May 19, 2002)

I've had my tivo for a number of years and woke up this morning to a frozen screen. It's been doing that quite a bit recently but powering down and restarting seemed to fix the problem from anything from a day up to a month or more.

Unfortunately, this time its not worked and Tivo gets as far as the "Almost there - a few more minutes please" screen and no further.

Its an original Tivo (although my second one) and last year I upgraded the hard drive with an 120GB drive supplied by Pacelink although fitted by myself.

Has anyone got any idea what the problem could be ?


----------



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

Your hard drive has probably died thats what mine did when I had a hard drive failure.

You said that you upgraded the hard drive last year do you still have the original one to plug back in to see if it will boot then?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Agreed, it sounds like a classic case of hard drive failure. 

If you fancy a bit of DIY then the tools are readily available and you'll get all the help you need from this forum; if you prefer a pre-configured replacement then those too are (almost) ten-a-penny these days


----------



## khana (May 19, 2002)

Luckily i did still keep the original (although that was freezing quite a bit to), I'll whack the old one back in tomorrow and hopefully that will tide me over until I can buy a new one if thats all it is.

Thanks for all the replies......I'll post an update tomorrow on if its working.


----------



## khana (May 19, 2002)

I'm so glad I kept the original hard drive as it was as you all suggested the solution. At least this keeps me ticking over until I can get my larger drive replaced.

I've sent off an email to pacelink asking what, if any, there warranty is on the hard drives. My 120GB one from them is only 7 months old !

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Pacelink will probably replace it within a year, but you could send it back to the manufacturer and get a new drive fro the price of postage, here's the warranty checker pages:

Western Digital 
Maxtor 
Seagate

You'll have to pay postage (£8) to send your old one back though to Ireland (Maxtor), Germany (WD) or Netherlands (Seagate)
Then you have a few weeks wait unless you use "advanced replacement".
That's where you give them your card details and they send a replacement out immediately.
They only charge your card if you don't send the dead one back within a month


----------



## khana (May 19, 2002)

Pacelink have replaced the drive for me (I received it today by Special Delivery). It's nice to find a company that responds really quickly (my Tivo only died on Friday).

Thanks for all your responses and fingers crossed that this one lasts a little longer.


----------

